# Why won't my Windows 7 PC and Canon MX870 network?



## kyam (May 21, 2011)

Hello and Help! 
I have a Canon MX870 connectivity problem. I am sure many others may have encountered it already, and that it may have been well-discussed across forums, but I am having trouble finding that answer. Doesn't seem like something hard to fix. It is just beyond me and my tech capapbilities!

My MX870 is brand new. I want to connect it to my new PC desktop, which runs Windows 7 and Office 2010, both newly installed (without problem). I want to do this via my home network. The PC and the MX870 are currently the only two devices on this network. The network uses a common Westell 327w Versalink router supplied by Verizon. It has worked without problem to connect me to the internet since when installed back in 2007. The router uses WEP open system security. 

I can connect the PC to the router without problem and access the internet, using either ethernet or WiFi (I only do one at a time). I can connect the MX870 to the router without problem (i.e. the blue WiFi lite lights, and the Device Settings screen confirms connectivity), using either ethernet or WiFi (as with the PC, I only do one at a time). So far, so good. But, when I connect the PC to the router (using ethernet) and the MX870 to the router (using ethernet), and then - as instructed - load and run the Canon driver installation CD, everything goes fine until the PC searches for the MX870. That's when the error message "the printer could not be detected on the network" appears and I can go no further. 

My (beginner's) take is that, somehow, the PC's and the MX870's router configerations do not match, creating a bottleneck. Finding out which part(s) of the configurations don't match and re-inputting them is beyond me, though. The MX870 was configured manually (and transparently) using teh MX870's Wirelass LAN Set-up window. The PC was configured automatically (and non-transparently) by a Windows wizard. Maybe the wizard is the source of the problem (for example, another wizard auto-inserted incorrect port settings etc when auto-installing my email accounts)? Problem is I don't know how to stop the wizard, or get into its settings and correct them. 

Can someone please point me towards a solution? The MX870's a beauty, and I can't wait to start printing with it...
Help!
kyam


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

If your network is secured and has a wireless printer, verify that you configure the same security setting in your network and that security key is typed in correctly.

It's also advisable to assign Static IP to your wireless printer.
Subnet shd be the same as all your computers in the network. 
ipconfig /all command will give you all that details.


----------



## kyam (May 21, 2011)

Thanks very much, 2xg. I have tried to take the steps you suggested. Here is the result:
1) to avoid complicating the picture by introducing WIFI, I have disabled WIFI. All network connections (PC to router, router to printer) are ethernet. I am using the PC to write this to you, so I know its ethernet network/internet connectivity is good. The printer's LAN status is also indicating "active" after set-up (if set-up had failed, it would say so), so I am assuming the printer's network/internet connectivity are also good. 
2) "looking into" the network from the printer, here is what you see on it's LED user interface:

Connection Active 
IP Address 192 168 1 43
Subnet Mask	255 255 255 0
Default gateway	192 168 1 1
MAC Address	88 87 17 3D B2 4A
Printer Name	3DB 24A 000 000

3) "looking into" the network from the PC, here is what you see when you run ipconfig/all:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kyam
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-0A-FE-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f8d5:87f8:3295:b8ff%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.45(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 21, 2011 12:27:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 22, 2011 12:27:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 267676932
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5F-84-18-F4-6D-04-0A-FE-57
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4d8:395a:726a:d71e(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d8:395a:726a:d71e%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

3) can you see the problem from the above? Unfortunately, at my (low) level of expertise I am not sure of all the implications...
4) you suggested that I assign a "static" IP to the printer. After looking at the above, do you still think this is needed? Is there a post in the forum that can help me do this safely? 
Many many thanks again for giving this your consideration.
kyam


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a good practice to assign Static IP on a Network Printer. If there's any Power outage and DHCP is assigned, the same IP Address may not be available. Others think it's okay to have Auto Ip assigned, but again it's a safe and good practice, bec. I have seen the worst. 


> IP Address 192 168 1 43
> Subnet Mask 255 255 255 0
> Default gateway 192 168 1 1


Back to your issue....can you open up a browser from any computers in your network and click here http://192.168.1.43 press enter after?

and/or open up a command prompt from your computer and type *ping 192.168.1.43* press enter. Pls. post the results here.


----------



## kyam (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, 2xg. 
I used my desktop PC (ethernet-connected to my router, and from which I am sending you this) to do the browser/command prompt searches for http://192.168.1.43 you suggested. Here are the results:

1) Command prompt returned the following message:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\kyam>ping192.168.1.43
'ping192.168.1.43' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\kyam>*ping192.168.1.43*
'*ping192.168.1.43*' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

2) I opened up Windows Explorer, typed http://192.168.1.43 in the Address Bar and hit return. Result: nothing. The indicator showing browser activity continued to cycle but the search produced nothing. After several minutes of this, I closed the browser to terminate the search.


----------



## brian appleton (May 10, 2011)

There needs to be a space between ping and the 192 example: ping 192.168.1.43


----------



## kyam (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, Brian. I re-pinged properly and this was the result:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\kyam>ping 192.168.1.43

Pinging 192.168.1.43 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.43: bytes=32 time=1587ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.43: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.43:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 1587ms, Average = 795ms

kyam


----------



## kyam (May 21, 2011)

Further to our dialog so far: I visited my Verizon router's network admin site to view the network as seen by my router. 

Below are the connections it listed as having recognized. Subnet mask assigned to all devices is the same (255.255.255.0). This seems to confirm that the router was successful in connecting to my new printer and new PC both, and in both cases via both WiFi and wired - at least in some way at some point. That said, when I try to use the "Access Device" button to reach the printer - via either WiFi or wired - there is no response. 

Hope this input has some positive value. Thanks for your continuing efforts! 

Printer - This is my new Canon
IP 192.168.1.47
MAC 88 87 17 3d b2 4a
static lease
wireless connection

Laptop 1 
IP 192 168 1 46
MAC 00 1b 77 49 d0 34
static lease
wireless connection

PC - This is my new PC
IP 0.168.1.45
MAC f4 6d 04 0a fe 57
static lease
ethernet connection

???? - I think this is my new PC's wireless connection
IP 0.168.1.44
MAC 54 e6 fc 95 a9 a3
static lease
wireless connection

Printer - This is my new Canon
IP 192.168.1.43
MAC 88 87 17 3b 1b bd
static lease
ethernet connection

Laptop 2
IP 192.168.1.42
MAC 00 0b 7d 16 f1 73
static lease
wireless connection


----------



## brian appleton (May 10, 2011)

The cable between your printer and router is damaged that why u get a request timed out. Replace the cable.

You could try plugging tge printer into another port of tge router aswell but it's prolly tge cable itself.


----------



## brian appleton (May 10, 2011)

Can you also do a ping test from you pc to router to ensure a good connection. Ping 192.168.1.1 . If you don't get a request timed out then it's definitely a connection issue between your printer an router. And like I said replace the cable.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a request time out in between. I would second on the idea about replacing the network cable. A straight/patch Cat5e or Cat6 will do.


> Pinging 192.168.1.43 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.43: bytes=32 time=1587ms TTL=64
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.
> Reply from 192.168.1.43: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64


Please let us know.


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

> I can connect the PC to the router without problem and access the internet, using either ethernet or WiFi (I only do one at a time). I can connect the MX870 to the router without problem (i.e. the blue WiFi lite lights, and the Device Settings screen confirms connectivity), using either ethernet or WiFi (as with the PC, I only do one at a time). So far, so good. But, when I connect the PC to the router (using ethernet) and the MX870 to the router (using ethernet), and then - as instructed - load and run the Canon driver installation CD, everything goes fine until the PC searches for the MX870. That's when the error message "the printer could not be detected on the network" appears and I can go no further.


Hi 
I have the same problem trying to connect iMac OSX to MX870 via DI 524 router. I can connect wirelessly via the built-in Airport to the printer or via the USB cable but not via the DI542.
The iMac connects to the router wirelessly and the router connects to the backup drive via Ethernet cable. The MX870 detects the router wirelessly and appears to be connecting but the iMac does not detect the printer.
iMac/Airport <Wi> Router <Et> Backup
.-----------------------------<Wi> Printer

Would changing to Static IP make any difference? There doesn't seem to be such an option on the printer front panel.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/icons/icon_confused.gif


----------



## ly92078 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am having essentially the same exact problem as kyam! I have done all the steps discussed above. I can log into the printer with Firefox, and even change settings. I can print ok from my computer with usb cable. I CANNOT get any of my Windows 7 (64 bit) laptops to detect the printer when using Cat 5 or WiFi. Have used 2 different routers. This is a recent development and I do not know what may have changed. It has worked perfectly with WiFi in the past. Totally Puzzled!


----------



## ly92078 (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally solved it!!! I had to hit add a DEVICE, not add a PRINTER, and the computer found it and all is well. :dance::dance:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ly92078 said:


> Finally solved it!!! I had to hit add a DEVICE, not add a PRINTER, and the computer found it and all is well. :dance::dance:


Thanks for letting us know.


----------

